# site wanted Fuengirola area



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking for campsite in fuengirola or near on bus route prefferably with satelite television connection.



site helper note - split out from very old thread


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know if Camping Cabopino is near enough? I believe it's on a bus route. Reasonably handy for one of the nicest beaches on the Costa del Sol, including a naturist one.

http://www.campingcabopino.com/index.php?idioma=GB

Mike


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

mikebeaches said:


> I don't know if Camping Cabopino is near enough? I believe it's on a bus route. Reasonably handy for one of the nicest beaches on the Costa del Sol, including a naturist one.
> 
> http://www.campingcabopino.com/index.php?idioma=GB
> 
> Mike


Cabopino is on the bus route to Fuengerola and Marbella. But it's a nightmare for shopping if you don't want to take your van off site. There is a local garage for milk and the site sells bread but that's about it.

As regards sites with satellite TV connection Cabopino nor any other site I know of in that area has one except for Spanish TV at Torre Del Mar.

This site here in Manilva some distance from Fuengerola has a TV connection but am unsure whether it has British TV.

http://caravanparkspain.com/

The only sites I know of with TV connections are in Benidorm.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

There is an ACSI site at Los Jarales about 5 km south on the Marbella road. Good bus service. Reasonable rates, good supermarkets. 
I think 'seniors' were cheaper than ACSI !! It's ok. 
I think a lot of Brit people overwinter there.


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Parked up in Los Jarales at the mo and have been here for the last five days.

19.9 euro per night, after 15 nights it reduces by 20% and then to 50% after 30 days.

Bus stops right outside as is a supermarket, bar/restaurant and other shops.

Beach is 350 metres away,downhill, across the busy main road and there is plenty of availabilty.

WiFi is 2 euro per day and the signal is good. 10 euro for week etc.

We tried Benidorm on the way down about ten days again and it was full.

I would recommend this site if you come this way. Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

There is a good wildcamp spot at Mijas, maybe 15 kms to the west, on the large area of car park/rough ground immediately off to the right of the main coast road, where they hold the big outdoor market once a week. 
It backs on to Mijas golf course.
Quiet, sheltered, a stroll across to the sea front and shops via the underpass, a manhole sewer point for cassette emptying (behind the wooden toilet building at the far end of the site), and free wifi available too.
Not for lovers of full site facilities, and there's no water tap there, but we like it as a base to scoot around the surrounding areas.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

There is a good wildcamp spot at Mijas, maybe 15 kms to the west, on the large area of car park/rough ground immediately off to the right of the main coast road, where they hold the big outdoor market once a week. 
It backs on to Mijas golf course.
Quiet, sheltered, a stroll across to the sea front and shops via the underpass, a manhole sewer point for cassette emptying (behind the wooden toilet building at the far end of the site), and free wifi available too.
Not for lovers of full site facilities, and there's no water tap there, but we like it as a base to scoot around the surrounding areas.


----------

